# Round 2 1/350 TOS Enterprise In Tamiya



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I was doing some research on Tamiya's website trying to determine the colors that would most closely match the Round 2 guide, but all in Tamiya *rattle cans*. (Apologies to Dyonosis for that ) 
Preferably flat enamels.


Does anyone have any ideas? Or is anyone planning the same kind of can spray build? I love Tamiya cans as much as I hate Testor's cans!

Perhaps there's a good paint guide out there? I'd love to hear folk's ideas for the best exterior colors. Thanks for the input.

:wave:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm using Tamiya Fine Lt gray Surface Primer for the main body and Tamiya regular Gray Surface primer for the front of the dorsal. Alot of folks seem to like Tamiya AS-2 JN gray but it looks a little dark to my eye. The only problem with Tamiya paint is that it is so expensive! $8.95 is the cheapest price that I can find for the 180ml cans of the primers. I bought 6 cans so far for both the Enterprise and Connstellation that I am working on and may need 1 more! I do love Tamiya Spray paints but I only use them on special kits like the Enterprise.

BTW- the nacell trenches, rings and end caps are Krylon Smoke Gray..Also from a rattlecan.

Mike


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

AS-2 here.
http://www.inpayne.com/models/350e2p1.html


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

AS-2 looks pretty good to me, John.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Tamiya regular Gray Surface primer for the front of the dorsal._


Has anyone considered the "blue-ish" dorsal idea, seen here on some non-enhanced screen grabs?


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice screen grabs. Ive never seen that blue stick out to much before


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

the blue was only on the Pike pilot version. The production ship was gray with a grey/ green stripe on the front


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

jaws62666 said:


> the blue was only on the Pike pilot version. The production ship was gray with a grey/ green stripe on the front


Thanks for the info. This is good to know!:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Jafo said:


> nice screen grabs. Ive never seen that blue stick out to much before


Pulled 'um off the internets. So maybe someone monkeyed with them.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I tried to come up with a blue for the neck, but nothing looked right to me. In the end I made it the same color as the rest of the ship.

(btw, I refuse to call it a "dorsal". Dorsal means "on top of." If the saucer is the _primary_ hull, and the lower hull is the _secondary _hull, then the neck is connecting the lower hull to the upper hull. Therefore it's _ventral _to the main hull. So it's a connecting _ventral _pylon. 
Or, to be simpler, the "neck.")


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

HabuHunter32 said:


> The only problem with Tamiya paint is that it is so expensive!



Yeah it's expensive, but well worth it. I have tested Tamiya paint and Testors extensively, and Tamiya paint is lightyears better. Testors is very difficult to use without leaving orange peel, but Tamiya is quite forgiving and gives you a smooth surface.

I tried to make car paint with Testors on my Optimus Prime at first, but it sucked. Then I tried Tamiya and it worked out very well. You can see it here...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4032992&postcount=24

If I'm going to spend a lot of time and effort building a model, then you better believe I'm gonna use the best paint I can. Testors gives me orange peel or at the very least a microbumped surface every time.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

PixelMagic said:


> Yeah it's expensive, but well worth it. I have tested Tamiya paint and Testors extensively, and Tamiya paint is lightyears better. Testors is very difficult to use without leaving orange peel, but Tamiya is quite forgiving and gives you a smooth surface.
> 
> I tried to make car paint with Testors on my Optimus Prime at first, but it sucked. Then I tried Tamiya and it worked out very well. You can see it here...
> 
> ...


Nice Optimus, BTW!
:thumbsup:


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*As2*

B and C deck as tam AS-2, looks more gray than brown in sun light



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm also going to do a Pike era version and considering the bluish dorsal my intent is to try making it a subtle difference from the rest of the hull. Essentially the hull colour with a blue tint added to it.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

woof359 said:


> B and C deck as tam AS-2, looks more gray than brown in sun light
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Nice color. Just to clarify, that's the spray can version of that color?


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Tamiya AS-2 is a spray can color in their Aircraft Color series.


----------



## Gary7 (Jan 2, 2013)

kdaracal said:


> Nice color. Just to clarify, that's the spray can version of that color?


Can this be correct color? From Tamiya web site... http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=86502


----------



## Gary7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tamiya AS-2 is a spray can color in their Aircraft Color series.[/quote said:


> Can this be correct color? From Tamiya's web site... http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=86502


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*spray can*

yep spray can , and @ 8 bucks a can its a little $$$$


----------



## sunburn800 (Nov 24, 2006)

The price of Japanese products are close to highway robbery.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

sunburn800 said:


> The price of Japanese products are close to highway robbery.


But the quality of them is exceptional. Testors looks like crap on any model I try it on. Tamiya looks fantastic.


----------



## sunburn800 (Nov 24, 2006)

PixelMagic said:


> But the quality of them is exceptional. Testors looks like crap on any model I try it on. Tamiya looks fantastic.


Can't argue with that, love the stuff but the price is still a sore point with me.


----------

